# "Why I Don't Leak Secrets"



## Marauder06 (Dec 30, 2013)

http://rhinoden.rangerup.com/why-i-dont-leak-secrets/

excerpt:



> I don’t leak secrets, first, because I’m loyal to my oaths. Second, I don’t want to send our country to a pre-9/11 intelligence system, unprepared for attacks. Lastly, I know that the government is a dangerous beast, and I see no reason to make a dangerous animal more paranoid than it already is. I don’t leak secrets because I don’t trust the government not to overreact to damaging leaks, potentially resulting in worse offenses than ever were leaked or, in a worst-case scenario, completely implode like Assange and his cohorts would wish.
> 
> My advice to potential leakers is simple: work to change the system from within and vote your conscience, elect leaders who are willing to change the system. Or better yet, run for office yourself if you’re so convinced the system is flawed and change it yourself.


----------

